# 3 months cover?



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Lloyd,

I need a short term policy (eg. 3 months) to cover an additional car which I'm tidying up to eventually sell on, can you cover this?

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Alex

Admittedly it's not something we do a great deal of, but should be able to sort you out.

Will you be driving it for the whole 3 months or will it be parked on the road? Also, will you need to tax it, as some short period policies don't produce the documents needed to tax a vehicle.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I will be driving it but it won't be my daily so it'll just be now and then.

Tax expires in December so I may need to tax it if I still own it in the new year.

I'll give you a shout in the next few days and see what can be done. :thumb:

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No problem Alex, give me ring and we can look at the options.


----------

